# ppp over serial issue



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a s1 hdr31202 that i'm trying to setup to get data over serial. I followed the guide at www.tivohelp.com for setting up a PPP serial connection in XP.

The problem I'm having is that it never shows the tivo as even trying to connect to the computer and the tivo says it failed. I checked in hyperterminal to see if it was my cable and it returned this..

~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} }
_}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&}
} } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À
!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'
}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } }
} }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&} } _}'}"}(}".8~~ }#À!}%}"
} }0User requestS3~~ }#À!}%}#} }0User requesty{~

Since the 'User request' is at the end I know that it's setup right on tivo (,#211). I have double and triple checked my settings on XP and redid the .inf file and it simply never shows the tivo as even attemping to connect. Always stays at "no clients connected". Guest account is enabled and flow control is at none.

Any ideas? I'm stumped.. 

EDIT:
I just figured out how to check my modem log. Here it is.

01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - Modem inf section: M2700
01-18-2006 00:48:35.718 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
01-18-2006 00:48:37.328 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:48:37.328 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:48:37.343 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:48:45.609 - Passthrough On
01-18-2006 00:48:47.703 - Passthrough Off
01-18-2006 00:48:47.703 - 19200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:48:47.703 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:48:47.703 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:49:07.328 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:49:07.328 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:49:07.328 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:49:07.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:49:07.421 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:49:07.421 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:49:12.656 - Passthrough On
01-18-2006 00:49:14.750 - Passthrough Off
01-18-2006 00:49:14.750 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:49:14.750 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:49:14.750 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:49:20.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:49:20.578 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:49:20.593 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:49:20.671 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:49:20.671 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:49:20.671 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:51:07.093 - Passthrough On
01-18-2006 00:51:09.187 - Passthrough Off
01-18-2006 00:51:09.187 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
01-18-2006 00:51:09.187 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:51:09.187 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:51:22.453 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2006 00:51:22.453 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:51:22.453 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:51:22.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2006 00:51:22.531 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:51:22.531 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:51:36.953 - Recv: <fe>
01-18-2006 00:51:36.953 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: ~
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: &} } } 
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: <88>
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Recv: }%}'}"}
01-18-2006 00:52:23.062 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.078 - Recv: (
01-18-2006 00:52:23.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:23.078 - Recv: }"}-o~
01-18-2006 00:52:23.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: ~
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Interpreted response: Ring
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}!
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: !} }4}"
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Answering the call.
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: &} } } 
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }%}&<ff><ff>
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: <88>
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }%}'}"}
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: (
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Recv: }"}-o~
01-18-2006 00:52:26.078 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:26.093 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
01-18-2006 00:52:26.093 - Connection established at 115200bps.
01-18-2006 00:52:26.093 - Error-control off or unknown.
01-18-2006 00:52:26.093 - Data compression off or unknown.
01-18-2006 00:52:29.250 - Hanging up the modem.
01-18-2006 00:52:29.250 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
01-18-2006 00:52:31.250 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
01-18-2006 00:52:31.250 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2006 00:52:31.250 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:52:31.250 - Waiting for a call.
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Recv: <00>
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Recv: <00><00><00>
01-18-2006 00:52:51.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Recv: <00><00>
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Recv: <00>
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00>
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Recv: <00>
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Recv: <00><00><00><00>
01-18-2006 00:52:52.312 - Unknown Response
01-18-2006 00:53:18.171 - Passthrough On
01-18-2006 00:53:28.171 - Passthrough Off
01-18-2006 00:53:28.171 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
01-18-2006 00:53:28.171 - Initializing modem.
01-18-2006 00:53:28.171 - Waiting for a call.


----------

